# Target (ceramic coil) vs Lemo1 vs Subtank Mini



## Silver (13/3/16)

Time for a shootout between these three capable tanks




From left to right:

*Lemo1* - with a 1.2 ohm single Kanthal coil and Rayon wick - 12-15 Watts
*Target *with the new *Ceramic *coil (0.9 ohm Kanthal Ceramic) - 25-30 Watts
*Subtank Mini* - with a 1.2 ohm single Kanthal coil and Rayon wick - 12-15 Watts
I am putting this in the Clearomiser section for the benefit of the Target tank with its commercial ceramic coils - the other two are actually RTAs since I am vaping them on rebuildable coils. 

*Some background*
I love my Fruity Menthol juices in a restrictive lung hit style. Was searching for a long time for a great vape on "Strawberry Ice", which is a blend of VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate. My blend comes out at about 12mg. For some reason I don't like it in the Reos and they aren't the best for me for mindless puffing at the computer. The Lemo1 has been my mindless fruity menthol vape of choice ever since I got her in early 2015. A few months back I got the popular SubTank Mini just to see what it's all about. Been using them both. But now, the Target tank comes along and is highly regarded. Been vaping these three side by side for about 2 weeks with the exact same juice (that I know very well) and thought I would share my findings. 

Disclaimer - this feedback will probably appeal more to those who like strong menthol fruity vapes 

*Bottom Line*
For me, the Lemo1 still wins. The flavour on it is just razor sharp. Crisp, clear and strong. It's sharp and "edgy" and I like it like that. The Target for me is in a very close second place. Its flavour is very good but I don't get that sharpness I love. The Subtank Mini is no slouch but is clearly in third place. A bit more subdued flavour-wise and also softer. 

*Lemo1*
This tank is just amazing for this juice. It's focused. It's sharp and its accurate. The strawberry comes through and the slight sourness is there after a few toots. It's crystal clear and the menthol is super icy. I get that pleasing menthol throat burn on longer drags. It's a sharp pinprick. Just lovely. One has to hold back sometimes  Have been vaping this for many months with the exact same juice and I don't tire of it. Refreshing as anything and perfect for me for mindless vaping. I am vaping it on a simple 1.2 ohm single at only 12-15 Watts. 

*Target*
These ceramic coils are very good. The flavour is also excellent. It's crisp and clean and pure. The vape is very smooth and the texture seems finer. As if the vapour particles are smaller. It's softer and not as "sharp" as the Lemo1. I get the strawberry and some of the sour but its a different taste, not quite the same definition as the Lemo1 but very good in its own way. It is very pleasing but I find there is a bit less throat hit. Definitely less "menthol burn". Longer 4 second drags, especially the second one starts numbing the mouth but I miss that sharp pinprick from the Lemo1. The vape seems less intense and smoother. You could say more refined. Very good clouds. 

It's quite strange that the Target is so smooth and refined despite being vaped at about double the power (25-30W). The ceramic coils definitely smoothe things out. 

Despite my preferences for the Lemo1, I suspect most folk would probably appreciate the overall vape more on the Target owing to its smoothness and refinement. 

*SubTank Mini*
This is a great vape too. If I hadn't vaped on the others I would say this is superb. But the flavour is slightly subdued compared to the other two. The sharpness is not there. It's definitely softer. The menthol burn is noticeably less even on longer drags. For me, for this juice it's definitely in third place. But its a good third place - and a great vape - don't get me wrong. I would gladly vape this if it was the only device I had. 

*Other considerations - practicality and reliability*
The Lemo1 and SubTank Mini have proved themselves in the field for me. Both are reliable. I have had little to almost no problems on each. 

The *Lemo1 *has a fillport screw but I have grown very used to it and it is easy to fill with the little plastic needle spout bottles in which I blend the juice for it. The screw is a good one and has been very reliable. Sometimes the Lemo1 leaks a bit out of the airholes when travelling but it has only happened a few times. The wicking is not very difficult once you get it right (I use the drape method). A drawback is that the adjustable airflow ring inside the base changes position unless you have it fully open or closed. Doesn't bother me because I leave it wide open. Nice restrictive lung hit even wide open. I like the capacity of the Lemo1 (about 4ml - the largest of the three) and it is quite economical at 12-15 Watts. 

The *SubTank Mini *has also been very reliable for me. I didn't like the commercial coils at all. But have been using the RBA base. It's so easy to build and wick on this and I have never had a problem. No leaks in a few months and this tank has gone out with me many times. It's also quite economical. I use it on the widest airflow setting. Also gives a nice restrictive lung hit. No wonder this tank is so popular. I like the metal struts which I presume gives it a bit more strength.

With the *Target *tank I had some troubles on my first ceramic coil. After a few tankfuls I got an intermittent slight burnt taste. The answer I think lies in the initial priming of the coil. You need to suck on it initially without firing - many times. Then suck some more. Then leave it to sit for a long time. I found leaving it overnight (after all the sucking) and using it the next morning has worked very well. No leaks at all so far on this tank. Simple to fill. Only drawback is that it doesn't take all that much juice - about 3ml - and you need to fill it more frequently. It does go through juice much faster than the other two.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Thanks very interesting shootout helps me a lot personally. My tfv4 tank is too heavy on juice and I am not really a cloud chaser so i have been tempted to get a ceramic coil tank. That strawberry ice you make with vm juices sounds right up my ally


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Just worried that the juices i want to try in the tank is 70/30 vgpg ratio and i read the ceramic coils dont handle them well which is a big negative as most of my fave juices are on that ratio


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Thanks @Schnappie 
I am happy if it helps you

I cannot advise you on the Target/ceramic coil with higher VG juices
Perhaps @Rob Fisher or someone else can advise
I have only tried it with my "Strawberry Ice" blend which I estimate is about 45%VG and 55%PG. Its wicking fine with that once the initial priming is done 

By the way, the Strawberry Ice blend is so easy
I use a 10ml bottle to make it
I put in about 6ml of VM Strawberry 18mg
Then 23 drops of VM Menthol concentrate (I estimate thats prob around 10%)
Then the rest i put in a 50/50 PG/VG blend with zero nic

Final blend is about 11-12mg in nic strength 

You can play with the number of drops of menthol. 23 is my number. 15 makes it a weaker menthol and more strawberry and its also very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Schnappie
> I am happy if it helps you
> 
> I cannot advise you on the Target/ceramic coil with higher VG juices
> ...


I will def be ordering vm strawberry and some menthol concentrate. Have a lot of vg and pg and nic around. Thanks a lot for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

Silver said:


> I cannot advise you on the Target/ceramic coil with higher VG juices
> Perhaps @Rob Fisher or someone else can advise



In my second Target Tank I have Foggs Milky Way which is a 70/30 blend and a darker juice than the XXX in Tanks number 1. I can say that the ceramic coils have no problem keeping up with either juices and I purposely gave them a full go yesterday at the Paulie Juice Launch... so much so that I had to buy another bottle of Milky Way during the launch because the tank emptied pretty fast with everyone tasting and testing the tanks. My gut tells me the coil won't last as many refills as the one with the XXX which is almost clear juice but that's just a guess... it may well be just fine.

I'm on refill number 54 on the XXX Tank and the coil is showing no sign of being needed to be changed... that is quite unbelievable! Tanks 2 with the Milky Way is on refill number 10 and still the flavour is awesome... every time I gave the tanks to someone at the meet to try it was always the same result... Wow... and I have never tasted Milky Way like that... and that includes @BigGuy who's juice it is! I also chatted to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain yesterday evening (well he beeped me) and he wanted to thank me for the recommendation to get a Target Tank to really taste his juices and that he should start with XXX... he was also amazed.

Now before I start to look like a ceramic fanatic there are some cons... priming is a pain and the coils really need some attention the first time you use them as well as plenty of non firing sucks... or you could use the syringe under pressure method which I find even more of a pain and messy!

And I guess the biggest con of all is that the coils go through juice at a rate of knots and you can't fill the tank and go out... you need to take a juice bottle with you.

But if you are after pure flavour then there isn't a tank to touch the Target Tank right now...

PS This coming week should see the arrival of the Atom Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tank... no more on this until I have loaded one up and tried it. Also there are a couple of other tanks that will hit our shores real soon that have ceramic based coils...

Bottom line is 2016 is the year of ceramic coils no question!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> In my second Target Tank I have Foggs Milky Way which is a 70/30 blend and a darker juice than the XXX in Tanks number 1. I can say that the ceramic coils have no problem keeping up with either juices and I purposely gave them a full go yesterday at the Paulie Juice Launch... so much so that I had to buy another bottle of Milky Way during the launch because the tank emptied pretty fast with everyone tasting and testing the tanks. My gut tells me the coil won't last as many refills as the one with the XXX which is almost clear juice but that's just a guess... it may well be just fine.
> 
> I'm on refill number 54 on the XXX Tank and the coil is showing no sign of being needed to be changed... that is quite unbelievable! Tanks 2 with the Milky Way is on refill number 10 and still the flavour is awesome... every time I gave the tanks to someone at the meet to try it was always the same result... Wow... and I have never tasted Milky Way like that... and that includes @BigGuy who's juice it is! I also chatted to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain yesterday evening (well he beeped me) and he wanted to thank me for the recommendation to get a Target Tank to really taste his juices and that he should start with XXX... he was also amazed.
> 
> ...


Thanks this sets my mind at ease. Will def be ordering a tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks this sets my mind at ease. Will def be ordering a tank



And if you don't like it for some strange reason (apart from using too much juice) I'll buy it off you @Schnappie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And if you don't like it for some strange reason (apart from using too much juice) I'll buy it off you @Schnappie!


Now thats a guarantee I can't refuse 

No worries im used to the smok guzzling like an american v8

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Okay...so the smok sold and a vendor just down the road has target tanks in stock. Already have a headache from all the drawing to prime coil.xxx in tank waiting for a few hours then gonna fire it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> But if you are after pure flavour then there isn't a tank to touch the Target Tank right now...



Better than the Uwell Crown in terms of flavour @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Kaizer (14/3/16)

Think it should be mentioned that the coils for the Target is perfect of those who prefer low wattage. I never vape above 35watts so vaping these target coils at 30watts is perfect for me. Those who prefer vaping at high watts might not like this setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Okay need some advice plz, left it to prime for 3 hours and intermittend drawing and getting a burnt taste as low as 22W. My mod reads it at 0.97 ohms. Should i leave it overnight and try again?


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Okay need some advice plz, left it to prime for 3 hours and intermittend drawing and getting a burnt taste as low as 22W. My mod reads it at 0.97 ohms. Should i leave it overnight and try again?



Shucks @Schnappie 
That's not good news
My intermittent slightly burnt taste never went away. I persevered for about 2/3 days and some drags it was fine and some it wasn't. I had to change the coil in the end and start again...
Maybe try sucking without firing with the airholes closed and then just slightly open...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Shucks @Schnappie
> That's not good news
> My intermittent slightly burnt taste never went away. I persevered for about 2/3 days and some drags it was fine and some it wasn't. I had to change the coil in the end and start again...
> Maybe try sucking without firing with the airholes closed and then just slightly open...


Thanks, was your problem solved on the 2nd coil? I did close the airholes and open up gradually while drawing on it. Will give it a good while to prime still


----------



## Patrick (14/3/16)

Kaizer said:


> Think it should be mentioned that the coils for the Target is perfect of those who prefer low wattage. I never vape above 35watts so vaping these target coils at 30watts is perfect for me. Those who prefer vaping at high watts might not like this setup.
> 
> View attachment 48126


I couldn't agree with you more @Kaizer. I was ready to give up on this tank. All I was getting at 305C (200 W; 0,2 ohm Ni) on the Cuboid were high notes - thin, soprano flavour with all the base notes missing. It is much better if I bring the watts down to 40. So, no, it's not going to be for everyone. The big hitters might like to wait until different coils come through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks, was your problem solved on the 2nd coil? I did close the airholes and open up gradually while drawing on it. Will give it a good while to prime still



Yes, the 2nd coil is vaping like a dream. No burnt taste.
But I did give it one heck of a priming.
Here is what I did
- I installed the coil and filled the tank
- I then sucked about 20 times (full lung) without firing - with the airhole wide open
- I then sucked about 10 or 15 times without firing - with the airhole half open
- I then sucked about 10 times with the airhole only fractionally open - you can hear the pitch changing - it whistles
- then I closed the airholes and sucked more. That's like sucking a golf ball through a straw. No air really goes anywhere but you just suck to create the suction
- then after I was tired I let it stand overnight upright on the mod
- next morning it worked like a champ. New coil was primed.

I highly doubt all the above is necessary but just letting you know what I did and what worked.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Yes, the 2nd coil is vaping like a dream. No burnt taste.
> But I did give it one heck of a priming.
> Here is what I did
> - I installed the coil and filled the tank
> ...


Thanks i will follow suite would rather overdo it than give up again i have enough to keep me busy while i wait.although im anxious lol. I have noticed that with some tank kits the coil it came was is faulty like with my ijust kit. What i also noticed is my cuboid reads it at 0.97 ohms, not sure if ur mod does as well, so it will apply more voltage than what it would have on 0.9 or less to get the same wattage which it will read. So if my cuboid is innacurate i might be vaping at 2 or more watts that what it displays. But I doubt it. Lets prime the dinges out of this coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks i will follow suite would rather overdo it than give up again i have enough to keep me busy while i wait.although im anxious lol. I have noticed that with some tank kits the coil it came was is faulty like with my ijust kit. What i also noticed is my cuboid reads it at 0.97 ohms, not sure if ur mod does as well, so it will apply more voltage than what it would have on 0.9 or less to get the same wattage which it will read. So if my cuboid is innacurate i might be vaping at 2 or more watts that what it displays. But I doubt it. Lets prime the dinges out of this coil



My mod reads the kanthal coil at 1.01ohms but the vape is still enjoyable so I don't think the slight difference in resistance is anything to worry about. 

When fake pulling to prime the coil, keep going until there are no more small bubbles released from the coil. Once you reach that stage, let it soak for about 20/30 minutes then you should be good to go.... Thats what I did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Kaizer said:


> My mod reads the kanthal coil at 1.01ohms but the vape is still enjoyable so I don't think the slight difference in resistance is anything to worry about.
> 
> When fake pulling to prime the coil, keep going until there are no more small bubbles released from the coil. Once you reach that stage, let it soak for about 20/30 minutes then you should be good to go.... Thats what I did.


Thanks for clearing that up @Kaizer


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Okay...so the smok sold and a vendor just down the road has target tanks in stock. Already have a headache from all the drawing to prime coil.xxx in tank waiting for a few hours then gonna fire it up.
> View attachment 48111


 XXX Tastes Amazing in the Target tank !!!  
Good Choice !!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Better than the Uwell Crown in terms of flavour @Rob Fisher ?



Never had a Crown but I'm I *SURE *the flavour is better in the Target Tank!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never had a Crown but I'm I *SURE *the flavour is better in the Target Tank!


 I have a Crown and I can honestly say the target wins hands down !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

I have two more Target Tanks arriving tomorrow... one for juice testing of new juices and the other to test the temp sensing version!


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have two more Target Tanks arriving tomorrow... one for juice testing of new juices and the other to test the temp sensing version!


 Oh Wow @Rob Fisher and those will be number ??


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Oh Wow @Rob Fisher and those will be number ??



4 and 5.

1 and 2 have my ADV's in them (XXX and Milky Way), Number 3 got stolen by a convert (along with a 100ml bottole of XXX), 4 and 5 coming tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 and 5.
> 
> 1 and 2 have my ADV's in them (XXX and Milky Way), Number 3 got stolen by a convert (along with a 100ml bottole of XXX), 4 and 5 coming tomorrow.


 
You are buying target tanks like you used to buy Reo's.
I really hope that these are not going to be replacing the Reo's


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Yes, the 2nd coil is vaping like a dream. No burnt taste.
> But I did give it one heck of a priming.
> Here is what I did
> - I installed the coil and filled the tank
> ...


Hi @Silver I drew the way you explained and left it and can confirm so far its a great vape! Who needs clouds with flavour like this. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Lushen said:


> You are buying target tanks like you used to buy Reo's.
> I really hope that these are not going to be replacing the Reo's



I doubt anything will ever replace my REO's... I have a new REO coming tomorrow... well not exactly a new one...rather one I sold some time back... it's coming home! 

But the percentage vaping REO to other devices is dropping... 

I just can't get over how beautiful the flavour is in the Target Tank. But I can't use the Target tank when I'm shopping centres, restaurants, airplanes or when I'm watching TV with the family... too much of clouds! The REO with Divo is a much better Ninja Vape... and also Tropical Ice is way too powerful in a Tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 and 5.
> 
> 1 and 2 have my ADV's in them (XXX and Milky Way), Number 3 got stolen by a convert (along with a 100ml bottole of XXX), 4 and 5 coming tomorrow.


 I love it @Rob Fisher !!!!!! I too find something I love and I have to stock pile in case anyone runs out of them hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> XXX Tastes Amazing in the Target tank !!!
> Good Choice !!!


I couldnt agree with you more never tasted it like this. Would love to give berrynade and paulies juices a go in this down the line

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I couldnt agree with you more never tasted it like this. Would love to give berrynade and paulies juices a go in this down the line


 Strange thing is .. Some Juices taste so different in the target. I Love VM4 in my Subtank.. the caramel just shines through but in the target it brings out the Tobacco which isn't my favourite flavour in the juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Strange thing is .. Some Juices taste so different in the target. I Love VM4 in my Subtank.. the caramel just shines through but in the target it brings out the Tobacco which isn't my favourite flavour in the juice


That is interesting. I was planning on using it for fruity flavours and maybe desserr flavours. My melo2 on the ijust battery is my driving mod and i always have ashybac or sweetbac in there. That vm4 sounds like a good option to try out


----------



## Lushen (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> But the percentage vaping REO to other devices is dropping...
> QUOTE]


 
This is shocking... Now I have to test this target tank...
Or maybe I will wait for the Kanger Ceramic coils.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

Very interesting @Silver. I would like to see a review more about coils than tanks. I have certain coils, that are very close in flavour profile in different tanks, only big difference being airflow. This is probably the biggest reason my subtanks will be around for along time, as the variety of coils (and I have tried all I could get my paws on) is awesome, and I have found the coil that work for each type juice I like. I am going be very interested in the subtank ceramic coils, and be able to compare it side by side with their other offerings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> That is interesting. I was planning on using it for fruity flavours and maybe desserr flavours. My melo2 on the ijust battery is my driving mod and i always have ashybac or sweetbac in there. That vm4 sounds like a good option to try out


 The Fruity flavours for me absolutely Shine in the target  If you like the Tobacco flavours VM4 is such a winner and youll probably LOVE it in the target .. I love the caramel in it .. it is a sweet Tobacco though.. tooooo delicious !!
The most exciting thing is to try different juices in different tanks and see where best they shine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Lushen said:


> This is shocking... Now I have to test this target tank...
> Or maybe I will wait for the Kanger Ceramic coils.



Yip I am as shocked as you... I really didn't want to buy another tank because they are all much of a muchness at the end of the day... this one caught me by complete surprise...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> I have a Crown and I can honestly say the target wins hands down !!!



Really? Now I'm confused. Should I get the crown the target?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Really? Now I'm confused. Should I get the crown the target?!



The Target WINS.


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

I am getting those same intermittend dry hits now and then on my target coil like @Silver mentioned.In fact it feels like the dry hits are controllable around 23.5W then i only get one now and then. Will overcompensate even more on the next coil with priming.
@Rob Fisher do you reckon tropical ice might be too strong in this tank? Don't recall you trying it in this yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I am getting those same intermittend dry hits now and then on my target coil like @Silver mentioned.In fact it feels like the dry hits are controllable around 23.5W then i only get one now and then. Will overcompensate even more on the next coil with priming.
> @Rob Fisher do you reckon tropical ice might be too strong in this tank? Don't recall you trying it in this yet.



The ceramic coil does smooth things out so it may actually be vapable... I will give it a try because I got two extra tanks today to test temp sensing and the other for juice test... I didn't even think about it because of the times I tried it in sub ohm tanks... but it is worth a try...

The test with Ni200 coils is under way and the flavour is not quite as good as with my Kanthal coil that has had 60 tanks of XXX through it... but will report back once I have nailed a few tanks of juice through it.

Going to test Belly Rub from Weiners in the other tanks... Whoa! Burnt hit... back to priming the coil...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I am getting those same intermittend dry hits now and then on my target coil like @Silver mentioned.In fact it feels like the dry hits are controllable around 23.5W then i only get one now and then. Will overcompensate even more on the next coil with priming.
> @Rob Fisher do you reckon tropical ice might be too strong in this tank? Don't recall you trying it in this yet.



Hi @Schnappie - sorry to hear 
I wasn't actually getting dry hits - just a slight burnt taste that I could detect every now and then. 
But my current coil is going very well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Schnappie - sorry to hear
> I wasn't actually getting dry hits - just a slight burnt taste that I could detect every now and then.
> But my current coil is going very well


Pardon me I meant burnt taste, then on the next draw its fine again. This coil is messing with my head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/16)

Hello fellow vapers.
I want to get myself a new tank that uses ceramic coils.
So my choices are the target and the subtank mini.
Has anyone used both this tanks with ceramic coils and which one would you say wins this battle?
Thanks my peeps your input is appreciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> I want to get myself a new tank that uses ceramic coils.
> So my choices are the target and the subtank mini.
> Has anyone used both this tanks with ceramic coils and which one would you say wins this battle?
> Thanks my peeps your input is appreciated



The Target Tank wins at the moment... but I would wait... there are new 0,5Ω Ceramics for the Subtank coming from Atom because the 0,9Ω versions were a complete hit and miss and most people felt they were a *MISS*!

The Coils for the Target Tank (cCell) are also hit and miss... the hits are just fantastic but the hits a few and far between most cCell coils giving burnt tastes...

Best advice I can give is wait and watch the reviews and I mean *local reviews* because most of the overseas reviews give both rave reviews to both and they are both big disappointments for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/16)

As Rob says, if you get a 'good' coil on the Target it is very good flavour. In my view, it's lovely for mindless restricted lung hits with low throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (26/3/16)

I would say the Target at the moment although I've only had one coil in my tank in the last 3-4 weeks so can't speak for the hit and misses . Absolutely love my Target !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

